# Obsession with cement....



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ghost is seriously OBSESSED with licking cement, eating stones, grinding his teeth on the driveway then eating any little bit her can get up. In the backyard, he will paw at a stone until he can get it up out of the grass, then chew it.....at which point I run over and take it away because I'm 100% sure he will swallow it if given the chance. 

In the house, he grinds his teeth along our brick fireplace over and over again trying to get some brick off to eat. In our basement, he licks and licks and licks the cement surrounding our woodstove, then grinds his teeth on the grout trying to eat it. I tell him no constantly, and he knows.....he will look up at me with big innocent eyes and his ears down, then he will look at the brick, then back at me......

I NEED him to stop eating everything outside. It is mostly rocks he goes for in the yard, but he also eats dirt balls, grass, weeds....anything he can find. He just walks along in the yard slowly, eating anything and everything he can find. If I tell him no, he just finds another spot. I am getting really frustrated, mainly because I'm worried he will get sick or get a blockage. 

Any ideas? He is 13 weeks.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

He's teething. Eventually, chances are he'll stop, but you definitely want to manage this now and deter him by redirecting him to softer, more acceptable chews.


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I need a world of acceptable chews surrounding my entire house. Seriously. I told my husband we need MORE dog toys. There is NEVER one around when I need it!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Get squeaky stuff - sure it makes you crazy for a bit, but better than breaking their teeth on the cement!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Erin80 said:


> I tell him no constantly, and he knows.....he will look up at me with big innocent eyes and his ears down, then he will look at the brick, then back at me......


"No" usually has very little meaning to a dog, as evidenced by your dog's reaction. He just doesn't understand what it is you're asking of him. Teach him a good, solid "leave it" instead.



> I think I need a world of acceptable chews surrounding my entire house. Seriously. I told my husband we need MORE dog toys. There is NEVER one around when I need it!


Get some milkbones biscuits, carry them in your pockets. Not the greatest nutrition-wise but better than cement.


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Why leave it over no? Just because of the way it sounds?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Leave it provides a consequence. No is just an abstract concept. You can use whatever word you want though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asVQYYSWPJc


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup. Watson has this same problem. He's not so much into the cement anymore (unless it's raining or just rained). But he's eaten tiny pepples. He loves dirt or grass clods. I've gotten him probably 50% better than he used to be. Mostly just by keeping awesome treats with me on our walks and trying to stay hyper aware of what's on the ground and what he may want to eat, and then distracting him when something comes up. I'm trying to teach him "I will always have something better than anything you ever find on the ground, so pay attention to me." I also keep something crinkly or squeaky on hand to re-direct if he gets into it w/o me noticing. 

Does Ghost know "Watch me" yet? Because that's helped me loads when I'm out and about. If Watson sees something that I know he's going to focus on, people, dogs, random crap on the ground, I just say "Watch me" as we walk by. He's not perfect with it yet, but it has helped in some situations. 

And in the house.... Hrm. It does sound like Ghost needs schtuffs to chew on in the house. Try different things to see what he likes. Animals parts like trachea, rawhide, bully sticks, and meaty bones are Watson's favorites. If Ghost likes things that are really hard, you might try one of those wood chews. (These: LINK) Or you could try antlers. Watson's not too fond of either, but I know there are a lot of dogs who go crazy for them, and they last forever. 

In general "No" doesn't work that well because you're not giving an alternate behavior. You're just saying "don't do that." Which could mean don't sit there, don't chew on that, don't look at me that way, etc etc. It's not specific enough. And the word also probably gets thrown around all day, so it's just white noise to a dog. If you teach a leave it, you're saying what you want specifically. It's either "Drop whatever you have in your mouth" or "Do not touch what you're starting at" (However you train it). I like to say "Leave it" and then offer him something that is acceptable to chew on. It is immensely helpful and literally the first thing we started teaching Watson when we got him. If Ghost doesn't know a good "Leave it" yet, I would start on that immediately. My favorites are Zak George's Leave it (LINK) and Kikopups Leave it (LINK)


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

We used to have a Beagle who would pick up pebbles and shake them in her mouth, I guess she liked the way it sounded in her head or the way it felt.

I certainly would try to persuade chewing on something else - have you tried antlers? They're hard but should be much better then concrete. Maybe hard dog cookie, I saw milk bones mentioned but I give Zoey either Blue Dog Bakery or Three Dog Bakery (forget which one) hard cookies. I think they are better then Milk Bones and they are made in the USA and sold at Walmart.

My concern would be that your pup learns a habit that as his adult teeth come in the habit will stay.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I know it a a long shot but have you considered pica? 
The only reason I mention it is you say he seems to be licking up what he grinds off the stone rather than just chewing and teething on it and leaving the dust scraps. 
Consider a food change and a vet visit. He may not be getting all the nutrients he needs and his body is telling him to get them from somewhere else.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I know it a a long shot but have you considered pica?
> The only reason I mention it is you say he seems to be licking up what he grinds off the stone rather than just chewing and teething on it and leaving the dust scraps.
> Consider a food change and a vet visit. He may not be getting all the nutrients he needs and his body is telling him to get them from somewhere else.


I didn't think of this but Zoey used to like to eat dirt and the Vet did mention that some dogs will eat dirt because of a deficiency in their diet. Since Zoey didn't eat a lot of dirt she didn't think it was because of that .. but it is something for you to think about.


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well he has been on chicken and rice for a week now, though the last couple of days I've been adding dog food to it. Previous to that, he was on chicken and rice for a few days as well......so he could be missing nutrients. We'll see if it resolves once he is 100% on dog food.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Interrupt, redirect, reinforce.

Interrupt: The moment he's thinking about it, get his attention. Teach a positive interrupter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvPaqMZyo8&feature=kp
Redirect: Show an alternate option/activity and make it enticing to the dog.
Reinforce: Praise, pet, play, treats, whatever the dog likes provide once redirected.


----------

